# Upgrade Plow Lights to LED



## MSB1766

I am going to upgrade my plow lights to LED and wonder if anyone has already done it to there plow, if not here is what I am going to get. 
They offer them in 3 different styles:
4"X6" 5"X7" and 5"7" High Quality 
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01DEXAOUK/ref=twister_B01DEXAO1E?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

My plow takes the 4"X6".

Hope this information helps, I will post the outcome of the lights lights when I get them.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Question or two if u don't mind?

What are you trying to accomplish?

Have you thought this through all the way?


----------



## MSB1766

Better lighting and what do you mean?


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I'm all for LED, don't get me wrong.

1. LED lights don't produce enough light to melt snow and ice, efficiently that is. Boss is the only one offering LED lights and those have heating elements built into them.

2, are these dot approved? Blinding on coming drivers can be very dangerous for you and them.

3, are they shock rated? A tripping blade will shake apart a poorly designed light


----------



## dieselss

Per there selling page, says there DOT approved, but someone can't find the DOT on the light.

I'd like to see the before and after AFTER you plow light fluffy snow that completely covers the awindshield.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> 1. LED lights don't produce enough light to melt snow and ice, efficiently that is.





dieselss said:


> I'd like to see the before and after AFTER you plow light fluffy snow that completely covers the awindshield.


Sorry Patty and diesel, this argument just doesn't fly.

I've been running LED's for at least 2 1/2 seasons now, possibly 3. I clean them oof less than I did my old halogens\sealed beams. And I think I know why.

The halogens\sealed beams create significantly more heat which causes the snow to melt on contact faster and refreeze as it builds up whilst plowing. The LED's do not build up as mulch heat and do not cause melting and refreezing nearly as fast.

The other thing aboot decent LED's, even when snow does build up on them, they create far more light than halogens and still light up the road better than uncovered halogens.

2 of those 3 seasons were extremely cold for our area. Last year was balmy.

I'll take LED's over halogens every night, all night.

OP, I know they're more expensive, but look into the TruckLite replacement bulbs, they're worth it.

https://www.truck-lite.com/content/news/4x6-led-headlights-released

https://www.amazon.com/Truck-Lite-27450C-Headlamp/dp/B007ED7HNY


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I said 


1olddogtwo said:


> efficiently


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Doesn't need to be efficient because it doesn't happen.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

So am I to believe the wet sticky snow doesn't stick and pack inside the LED lights or it doesn't collect inside the retaining frame when driving?

I do like the lights you linked. They look to be a higher quality


----------



## dieselss

http://www.rigidindustries.com/products/truck-lite-headlights-kits-rigid-industries

Just sayin


----------



## MSB1766

I have replaced all the incandesent bulbs on my subcompact tractor
(headlight, side lights, hazzard lights and tail-turn lights) to led's and have had zero problems with vibration and snow build up. Like Mark said the if there is snow build-up the lights are so bright you can not tell there is snow on them. My current plow lights are terrible, I added a one row 10" led light bar to the center of the stock headlights that I only turned on when I was plowing snow never on the road. It made a huge difference.
So i figured I would get some led headlights.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Your not telling me something I don't know. Go look thru some of my videos.

I have plenty of LED, mostly Rigid Industries. Ive had a 20in bar mounted between the headlights, wired to the high beams for a number of years.

My point is, if ur going to do, do it right. Buying some cheap ass, unapproved lights will cost you more in the long run.

I don't know if you looked at the last few seconds of that link I posted, it clearly show my old Rigid Dually2's not packing up with snow, front or rear.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Then say that Patty. 

Typical woman, talking in circles.


----------



## dieselss

Mark, that was my point as well. Cheep lights aren't worth it in the long run.

My rigids in the rear will melt off snow no problem, so some LEDs due creature heat


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes said:


> Then say that Patty.
> 
> Typical woman, talking in circles.


Sometimes taking the OP down the long road is more educational.

I'm not sold on them for being the primary light tho. Sounds like he has a older plow with some sealed beams so anything is better then what he has now


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo said:


> Sometimes taking the OP down the long road is more educational.
> 
> I'm not sold on them for being the primary light tho. Sounds like he has a older plow with some sealed beams so anything is better then what he has now


I used to get nastygrams when taking members down the long road.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

33 to go.......


----------



## Mark Oomkes

I need to get my sarcasm meter checked.......believe it or not.

32


----------



## AccuCon

Has anybody used these on there plow...I rock BOSS but these seem much more robust then the BOSS LEDs.

http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wc...=15554&parent_category_rn=13089&storeId=10001

I'm pretty sure unless you are plowing the Trans Canada or the Dalton highway you dont need heated lenses, but they also make them

http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wc...=15554&parent_category_rn=13089&storeId=10001


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

Mark Oomkes said:


> I'll take LED's over halogens every night, all night.
> 
> OP, I know they're more expensive, but look into the TruckLite replacement bulbs, they're worth it.
> 
> https://www.truck-lite.com/content/news/4x6-led-headlights-released
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Truck-Lite-27450C-Headlamp/dp/B007ED7HNY


Those are sweet.... I'm bookmarking them in my amazon wish list
Thanks !

Self heating element inside. What a great idea on Dieselss Rigid lamps, which look almost the same.


----------



## AccuCon

Wow

Here is a little youtube on the Truck-lites...impressive


----------



## iceyman

Badass but aint cheap


----------



## AccuCon

iceyman said:


> Badass but aint cheap


Nope they are not cheap, but not much more then the boss lights. They look like they will last longer then the plow, so just swap em over...ha

They are on my list (wish list...I dunno been a good december though), I am getting tired of crap plow lights.

Plus you can amaze your friends by taking a baseball bat to your 600 dollar lights...hahahahahaha


----------



## Dogplow Dodge

the linky from Mooks and Dieselss looks "ARE" the exact same lights. Same writing in the glass, same shape, same gizmo diffuser in the middle with the two bolt heads. Ebay has them for $179.50 a piece

The listing says they're trucklites made by Rigid industries. Just cheaper on Ebay...

*Truck-Lite® Headlight Kits by Rigid Industries- are an excellent option for light, medium and heavy-duty trucks, off-road vehicles, classic cars, motorcycles and more. Metalized reflector optics provide a lighting experience that is smooth and clean across the driving surface. LED headlights provide a brighter, crisper and whiter light output, closer to the color temperature of daylight, dramatically improving light projection distance and overall visibility. The solid state, bulb-free design allows for durable, dependable headlights that are impervious to damage from shock and vibration.*


----------



## AccuCon

Difference being the entire assembled housing and wiring harness...

Here is the 5x7
https://www.carid.com/truck-lite/5in-x-7in-rectangular-led-snow-plow-kit-mpn-80875.html

Here is the 7" round
https://www.carid.com/truck-lite/7in-round-led-snow-plow-kit-mpn-80880.html

And yes Rigid Industry is owned by Truck-Lite
http://www.rigidindustries.com/trucklite

All of Truck-Lites snowplow lighting
http://www.truck-lite.com/webapp/wc...se&categoryId=13092&langId=-1&catalogId=10002

Some badass kit in deed! I just cant decide between the 7" round or the 5x7...Im kinda leaning towards the round. Also the only ones I found on ebay are form carID so i just posted there direct link. I noticed there is a ton of distributors near me (well everyone that carries Rigid Lighting should be able to get them)...

I really dont see the need for the heated unless your up in Canada, Alaska, Siberia, etc....


----------



## snowbelt_mi

I agree on the badass. I put a set on my poor old MVP unimount last year....and yes I think the lights are worth more than the plow. I'd never go back to the old style lights.


----------



## LockedUP

I have the Boss leds....Never going to anything else..I like the mounting and everything about them....Great for the road...I have 200 watt led bars for when I'm at the jobs...can't drive around with those babies on lol.


----------

